# what we're reading



## Kante (Dec 6, 2019)

here's latest on the women's side of things with an outstanding interview by Woitalla at SoccerAmerica (i.e. worth subscribing for). Woitalla interviews the University of North Carolina's women's soccer head coach, Anson Dorrance, and Dorrance addresses in an, ahem, unvarnished way a variety of US Soccer issues. Good stuff.

Here's link to the interview: https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/84443/anson-dorrance-on-us-soccers-good-moves-its-ba.html (fyi, can access up to three articles/month by providing SA an email address)
View attachment 5919


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 6, 2019)

Anson is the man.  Wow, I really like this coach.  Maybe he can be our William Wallace and save soccer from the invaders.  Someone needs to blow this shit up now!!!!


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 6, 2019)

"Do I still think we should just have one group doing it? Yes. But now that it's out there, maybe I can see the positive sides of the competition between the two -- *as long as we call out the DA every time they come into a home and pretend if you go with an ECNL team you're not going to make the national team. We need to eliminate that and basically any DA coach who says that and we catch it on tape picks up a $50,000 fine. *

There you go, nail on the head coach!!!!  Also, please add the Training Center lie.  $100,000 find slapped on any Doc of a DA that lies to 11 year old and her parents saying the scouts have been asking about her and wonder why she isn't there and they need to leave their non-DA Club


----------



## oh canada (Dec 6, 2019)

I've never been a huge AD fan, but I do think he's spot on in this article.  What most on this message board will find most interesting from the article (a bit more text than previously quoted):

*SA: What's your view on the current state of U.S. Soccer Development Academy vs. ECNL?

ANSON DORRANCE*: Well, I am no longer in a full panic. Do I think the way [the DA] was rolled out was good? Or the fact that it exists is good? No. I think it was rolled out very poorly. And I think the restrictions they have are just insane. They're medieval. It's like friggin giving the men's side of the house governance over the women's side and that's just crazy.

Do I still think we should just have one group doing it? Yes. But now that it's out there, maybe I can see the positive sides of the competition between the two -- as long as we call out the DA every time they come into a home and pretend if you go with an ECNL team you're not going to make the national team. We need to eliminate that and basically any DA coach who says that and we catch it on tape picks up a $50,000 fine.


----------

